# SEOUL | Dunchon Olympic Park Foreon | 118m x 85 | 387ft x 85 | 35 fl x 85 | U/C



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Dunchon Public Apartments Reconstruction, Gangdong-gu, Seoul, South Korea
118m / Residential / Prep / 2019-2022

35Fl : x85


I believe this is the biggest reconstruction project in Korean history. This lot originally had "only" 5,930 housing units.


With this reconstruction, this number will be more than doubled to reach 12,032, slightly bigger than Heliocity which has a bit less than 10,000 units.


The new apartments will be built by 4 different companies (it's frequent for big projects to be split between a few companies in a consortium):
Hyundai E&C, Lotte E&C, Daewoo E&C, Hyundai Development Company. The final name has not been selected yet, but is likely to include a mixture of "Dunchon", "Olympic Park" and one of the following 3 names: Deluxia, Eastella, Avenue Foret.


Apartments should go on sale fairly soon (maybe February), although the recent changes in regulations have put a lot of questions on the date of the actual start.


There is no final render for now, just this one which may be subject to further change:












https://blog.naver.com/jeeny0204/221607304911


Demolition has just been completed:












https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?oid=015&aid=0004221329


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

희영의 수도권 아파트분양정보 및 생활정보 : 네이버 블로그







blog.naver.com


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

That is a lot of apartments.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Eric Offereins said:


> That is a lot of apartments.


Yes, this is the largest redevelopment project in Korean history I believe, overtaking Songpa Heliocity.

The area is 626,232sqm. There will be 85 buildings reaching up to 35 floors, with 12,032 housing units built.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Project on hold due to dispute since a few months, likely to resume soon*

Just an update regarding this project, which has been on hold since April, due to dispute between homeowners and builders. It's a complicated matter which has been talked about a lot in the Korean press, but which is quite boring in many ways (mostly related to the price of construction).

Anyway, now they seemed to have patched up things, and construction will likely resume this November.

Also, the name of the project will officially be *Dunchon Olympic Park Foreon*. So I've updated the title as well.

For reminder, with 85 buildings in total and with 12,032 housing units included, this is the largest apartment construction project in Korean history.


















공사중단 둔촌주공 사태 풀리나…최대 현안 상가문제도 해결될듯(종합) | 연합뉴스


(서울=연합뉴스) 홍국기 기자 = 서울 강동구 둔촌주공(올림픽파크포레온) 재건축 조합이 대주단에 오는 23일 만기가 도래하는 7천억원 규모의 사...




www.yna.co.kr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@kimahrikku1, it is a huge amount of residential buildings. is there some subway station nearby?


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Zaz965 said:


> @kimahrikku1, it is a huge amount of residential buildings. is there some subway station nearby?


Yes, there are actually 2 subway stations along the avenues which delimit the reconstruction area. The stations are Dunchon-dong Station (Line 5) and Dunchonoryun Station (Line 9)


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Construction has now officially resumed:


















강동 둔촌주공 재건축 공사 185일만에 재개


강동구(이수희 구청장)는 17일 둔촌주공아파트 재건축 공사가 재개되었다고 18일 밝혔다. 둔촌주공아파트 재건축은 최고 35층, 아파트 85개동 1만2032세대를 건설하는 국내 최대 규모의 재건축 사업으로 전국적인 관심을 받고 있는 사업이다. 2019년 12월 재건축 공사를 시작했으나 조합과 시공사업단(현대건설, 대우건설, 롯데건설, 현대산업개발) 간의 공사도급 변경 계약(2020. 6월)에 대한 분쟁으로




view.asiae.co.kr


----------



## swift gamer (Jul 10, 2018)

Wow 85 High rises grazy.


----------

